# Felt TK3...can the stock wheels take brakes?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

* I have this bike. Can I put a front brake on it and be good to go or are these rims for track only and I'd also need a new wheelset? It has a flip flop hub so I could do SS also if I got a freewheel. What's a good cheap brake? It's only been ridden on the track so far.*

*Felt Bicycles USA - TK3 (9511)* 
‎2009.feltracing.comWelcome to Felt Racing. Felt Bicycles is a manufacture of Road, Tri, Speed, Cross, MTB, BMX and Beach Cruiser bicycles.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> * I have this bike. Can I put a front brake on it and be good to go or are these rims for track only and I'd also need a new wheelset? It has a flip flop hub so I could do SS also if I got a freewheel. What's a good cheap brake? It's only been ridden on the track so far.*
> 
> *Felt Bicycles USA - TK3 (9511)*
> ‎2009.feltracing.comWelcome to Felt Racing. Felt Bicycles is a manufacture of Road, Tri, Speed, Cross, MTB, BMX and Beach Cruiser bicycles.


The rims do not have a machined braking surface but they have enough material to allow a front brake to be mounted. I wouldn't use a freewheel and just a front brake, though...

My daughter has her Tk3 set up with front and rear brakes and a freewheel for street use. The rear brake just needs to have the housing zip-tied to the top tube. Be sure you select the correct "reach" if you run the wheel in the extremes in the dropouts.

Good luck.
-SD


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The rims do not have a machined braking surface but they have enough material to allow a front brake to be mounted. I wouldn't use a freewheel and just a front brake, though...
> 
> My daughter has her Tk3 set up with front and rear brakes and a freewheel for street use. The rear brake just needs to have the housing zip-tied to the top tube. Be sure you select the correct "reach" if you run the wheel in the extremes in the dropouts.
> 
> ...


Thanks...I suppose I could always swap out the front wheel from my road bike if braking is a real issue. I plan to run it fixed for now so I think the front brake should be OK.


----------



## ketsana (Mar 23, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The rims do not have a machined braking surface but they have enough material to allow a front brake to be mounted. I wouldn't use a freewheel and just a front brake, though...
> 
> My daughter has her Tk3 set up with front and rear brakes and a freewheel for street use. The rear brake just needs to have the housing zip-tied to the top tube. Be sure you select the correct "reach" if you run the wheel in the extremes in the dropouts.
> 
> ...


Sorry to wake up such an old thread but how did you drill the hole for the rear? Was there a dimple?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

ketsana said:


> Sorry to wake up such an old thread but how did you drill the hole for the rear? Was there a dimple?


It depends on the year of the frame. The original Tk3 used an off the shelf brake bridge between the stays that wasn't drilled. I just opened it up. The latest generation frame uses custom hydroformed seat stays that do not require a bridge nor do they allow for a rear caliper brake to be fitted.

-SD


----------



## ketsana (Mar 23, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> It depends on the year of the frame. The original Tk3 used an off the shelf brake bridge between the stays that wasn't drilled. I just opened it up. The latest generation frame uses custom hydroformed seat stays that do not require a bridge nor do they allow for a rear caliper brake to be fitted.
> 
> -SD


Super helpful. Thanks.
I'm 37 and my knees hated my 25lb Raleigh rush hour fixed.


----------

